
My Friend Had Achor In MVP For Too Long - kyloren
https://justruky.xyz/2016/katha-mvp-too-long/
======
onion2k
Anchor's market penetration comes from their ability to get users, press, and
search results. Katha may have the same idea, an equally good cross-platform
app, and a year head start, but that doesn't mean _anything_ if the team
couldn't get the word out.

Most tech founders hate this, but your ability to market your business is
considerably more important than your product at the beginning. You can build
the most amazing app in the world but if you can't get people to hear about it
your startup will fail. Conversely, you can build something very average, but
if you can get it in front of millions you'll probably succeed.

All that said though, didn't AudioBoo do sound-based social media years before
both of these apps? It was quite popular for a while.

~~~
kyloren
Agreed and I think as the startup arena gets more and more popular and
competitive I guess it increases the need for marketing more and more.

I think today one has to spend more money on marketing than few years before
and it will be more increased few years from now. I guess It's only going to
increase.

------
galistoca
I can guarantee you that in one year neither you nor your friends who are
working on it will think it was "once in a lifetime" idea--not because it's a
trivial idea, but simply because there's so much opportunity out there and
people who can come up with a good idea can and will come up with another good
idea. Also, Anchor is hardly a success, it's just an illusion because they're
getting lots of PR. PR does not mean it will be a success. Which means your
friends should keep working on it if they're passionate about it.

------
hoodoof
I am attempting right now to overtake people who have put out an ordinary MVP.

I am hoping to surprise them and leave them in the dust.

------
dempseye
Hardly a "once in a lifetime idea", is it?

~~~
onion2k
All the best ideas seem obvious after the fact. This Venn diagram demonstrates
where you should aim for:
[http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/5303c34eecad04401e8...](http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/5303c34eecad04401e83389e-1421-833/dixonyc02.jpg)

------
Spendar89
The title should say _Anchor_.

~~~
kyloren
I edited the title of my post but HN is now not allowing me to edit the post,
so I can't change it sorry :(

------
wingerlang
Your title seems misspelled.

~~~
kyloren
Thanks and fixed :)

